# Tips to keep your marriage strong



## swedish

I came across this article and thought I'd share:

A Gottman Institute Therapist Provides Tips to Keep Your Marriage Strong


----------



## Accipiter777

Very good article


----------



## Jennifer871

Good read.


----------



## AmyPruett

Thanks for sharing  I enjoyed it.


----------



## marry458

GOOD article and i like it very much


----------



## qwiffles

very good read!


----------

